# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  شات صوتى

## البركان الهادئ

*صراحة مادام قلبتنا انو نتلاقى بدار النادى عندى اقتراح للإدارة بعمل شات صوتى ممكن نلتقى بيهو بالجميع ووممكن نعمل مناقشات صوتية بتحد الزمن والجميع يخش ويستمع ويعقب كمان وبالعدم عمل حساب على الاسكايبى وعمل محادثات جماعية وكدا بنكسر حاجز عدم التلاقى وكلو يصب فى مصلحة الجميع وممكن نعمل حاجات كتيرة ونستضيف أناس كثر ونناقش ونثير العديد من القضايا والهموم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*افكارك دايما رائعة ومبتكرة الحبيب دراج

*

----------

